# Balcone, terrazzo



## Francelho

Ciao. Sono la medesima cosa un balcone e un terrazzo?
Grazie.


----------



## Blackman

No. Se non erro un balcone è quello che sporge dalla facciata dell'edificio, mentre un terrazzo ha un pavimento, sta sopra l'edificio. Ma potrei sbagliarmi.


----------



## Azazel81

Non proprio...

Balcone: http://www.google.it/images?hl=it&s...rca+immagini&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Terrazzo: http://www.google.it/images?hl=it&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1&sa=1&q=terrazzo&aq=f&aqi=g5&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

Il balcone normalmente è di dimensioni ridotte, composto da una parte in cemento armato (credo) che è quella inferiore, mentre le pareti possono essere anche'esse in cemento armato, con o senza apertura (chiusa da una ringhiera), oppure completamente in ringhiera (come puoi vedere da alcune foto nel link). 

Generalmente non offre ampi spazi e al più viene utilizzato magari per stendere i panni e farli asciugare, o semplicemente per soffermarsi ad osservare ciò che sta sotto.

Un terrazzo invece è normalmente più ampio (come vedi dalle foto), spesso totalmente all'aperto. Normalmente si trova all'ultimo piano (mentre un balcone lo puoi trovare a qualunque piano). Un terrazzo spesso può essere utilizzato anche per attività:

alcuni ci fanno le cene nelle sere d'estate, o sdraiandosi sulle sdraio guardano il cielo stellato, ecc...

Tanto per fare esempi.


----------



## Blackman

Mi pare proprio quello che ho spiegato io, però....


----------



## pantarhei

Io credevo che fosse _terrazza_ usato esclusivamente quando si parla dell'ultimo piano di un edificio..


----------



## Blackman

pantarhei said:


> Io credevo che fosse _terrazza_ usato esclusivamente quando si parla dell'ultimo piano di un edificio..


 
Secondo Wiki è così, si chiama _lastrico solare_.


----------



## laurentius87

Il terrazzo non è necessariamente all'ultimo piano. La differenza con il balcone sta nelle dimensioni e nel fatto che non sporge dall'edificio.


----------



## Blackman

laurentius87 said:


> Il terrazzo non è necessariamente all'ultimo piano. La differenza con il balcone sta nelle dimensioni e nel fatto che non sporge dall'edificio.


 
Pare che il terrazzo che non è all'ultimo piano ( e non sporge ) sia invece la _loggia chiusa._


----------



## pantarhei

Ma qui stiamo parlando di linguaggio dell'architettura o lingua comune?  Perché la Treccani accetta anche _terrazzo _come sinonimo di _balcone_, poi è chiaro che in una relazione progettuale non si useranno questi termini magari..


----------



## laurentius87

Blackman said:


> Pare che il terrazzo che non è all'ultimo piano ( e non sporge ) sia invece la _loggia chiusa._



Io ho sempre sentito dire _*terrazzo*_.

Mi conforta il Sabatini Coletti (che però lo dà come sinonimo di balcone):

_Superficie aperta o semichiusa che si trova a un qualsiasi piano di una casa d'abitazione, munita di parapetto o ringhiera e praticabile attraverso una o più porte_

Invece per *terrazza *intende quella all'ultimo piano:

_Zona scoperta di un edificio, recintata da un parapetto e adibita a vari scopi; in partic., il ripiano alla sommità di un edificio, che funge da copertura in sostituzione del tetto: stendere il bucato sulla t._

Il Treccani dà una definizione leggermente diversa:

*terrazzo* s. m. [lat. _*terraceus_, der. di _terra_ «terra»]. – *1.* Negli edifici d’abitazione,  ognuno dei ripiani, scoperti o anche coperti, che si aprono a livello  dei piani d’abitazione (è detto _t. a  livello_ quando è posto alla stessa quota, o quasi,  dell’ambiente dal quale vi si accede). *Spesso è usato anche come sinon.  di terrazza (copertura di un  edificio) oppure di balcone  (nel sign. 2) quando questo ha una notevole ampiezza*


----------



## Blechi

Ciao Francelho: in italiano le parole balcone e terrazzo hanno il medesimo significato che hanno in altre lingue neolatine le parole che assomigliano loro. 
Il balcone ha la righiera. Il terrazzo no.


----------



## ursu-lab

Blechi said:


> Ciao Francelho: in italiano le parole balcone e terrazzo hanno il medesimo significato che hanno in altre lingue neolatine le parole che si assomigliano loro. eek: ci sono moltissime parole simili nelle varie lingue romanze che in realtà hanno significati totalmente diversi)
> Il balcone ha la ringhiera. Il terrazzo no.



Lasciando perdere il linguaggio "tecnico", per un italiano " de la calle" un balcone è questo:

http://www.viniciopagliari.it/images/balcone%20comp.JPG


mentre un terrazzo è questo, più grande e "abitabile", dove puoi mettere un tavolo e delle sedie, per intenderci:

http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/27/c0/0a/terrazzo-della-stanza.jpg

http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/9813207.jpg

Sia il balcone che il terrazzo possono avere una ringhiera o un muretto. Dipende dai gusti dell'architetto che ha progettato la casa. Io ho un balcone minuscolo di 3m2 con un muretto, i miei suoceri hanno un terrazzo enorme con la ringhiera. 


Giulietta si affacciava al balcone, col muretto, ad aspettare l'amato Romeo:

http://www.corriereitaliano.com/imgs/dynamique/articles/gros/BALCONE_GIULIETTA.jpg


----------



## furs

Vorrei menzionare che balcone, terrazzo, e anche poggiolo, sono parole che nel linguaggio quotidiano assumono significati anche diversi secondo le regioni.
Non mi meraviglia quindi che terrazzo o balcone possano essere considerati sinonimi...


----------



## ursu-lab

Ok, però non esageriamo con le differenze. Anch'io sono del nord e "poggiolo" - che nel dizionario è indicato come un lemma di uso locale (sett.) - non l'ho mai sentito usare in vita mia. 

Balcone e terrazzo, invece, sono parole italiane "standard" al 100% comuni in tutt'Italia.

Non creiamo ulteriore confusione a una persona straniera che sta soltanto cercando di capire il significato generale di due parole usatissime nell'italiano di tutti i giorni.


----------



## laurentius87

ursu-lab said:


> Ok, però non esageriamo con le differenze. Anch'io sono del nord e "poggiolo" - che nel dizionario è indicato come un lemma di uso locale (sett.) - non l'ho mai sentito usare in vita mia.
> 
> Balcone e terrazzo, invece, sono parole italiane "standard" al 100% comuni in tutt'Italia.
> 
> Non creiamo ulteriore confusione a una persona straniera che sta soltanto cercando di capire il significato generale di due parole usatissime nell'italiano di tutti i giorni.



Sottoscrivo.

Inoltre a me la differenza tra *balcone*e *terrazzo* è chiara.

Mi è anche venuto in mente che il terrazzo spesso è al piano terra, cosa che ovviamente non vale per il balcone.


----------



## furs

D'accordo sul significato generale. 
Pero' nella pratica non e' detto che sia cosi' semplice...


----------



## marco.cur

furs said:


> D'accordo sul significato generale.
> Pero' nella pratica non e' detto che sia cosi' semplice...


Puoi fare un esempio? In quale regione si usa balcone al posto di terrazzo, o v.v.?


----------



## furs

Beh, in vari post predcedenti sono stati portati degli esempi.
Quanto a esempi regionali, in Liguria ad esempio poggiolo e terrazzo (o terrazzino) sono spesso usati in maniera pressoche' intercambiabile.


----------



## Blechi

Rispondendo a Ursu-lab vorrei dire che ho considerato che nelle lingue neolatine ci sono termini che pur assomigliandosi hanno significati diversi, tuttavia non è il caso di _balcone_ e _terrazza_. 
Lei dice che per gli italiani "de la calle" (veneziani? o ha distrattamente inserito una nota in una lingua diversa da quella di questa discussione?) ...
Io non mi considero un italiano della calle e nemmeno un italiano della strada e quindi cerco di offrire una spiegazione corretta alla persona che vuole imparare.

Vedo inoltre che ha apportato una correzione alla mia frase. Forse non l'ha interpretata correttamente. La riscrivo in modo più chiaro:

Le parole _balcone_ e _terrazzo, _in italiano, hanno il medesimo significato che hanno le parole di altre lingue neolatine che assomigliano alle parole _balcone_ e _terrazzo._

Mi scuso per non avere espresso bene il concetto prima.

Mi scuso perché non so fare la "quote". Delle volte riesco, delle volte non riesco.

E chiedo scusa per aver scritto una così lunga risposta.

Balcone, poggiolo, poggiuolo (grafia alternativa a poggiolo), di solito *sporgono* dalla struttura della casa e sono caratterizzati da ringhiere. Il terrazzo e il terrazzino di solito non hanno la *ringhiera* (non righiera come ho erratamente scritto prima; ringrazio Ursu per avermi corretto) e raramente sporgono come i balconi.


----------



## furs

Il terrazzo non ha la ringhiera?


----------



## pantarhei

Ma da dove salta fuori questo concetto dell'assenza di ringhiera? La gente si sporge e precipita dai terrazzi mentre si può affacciare con tranquillità al balcone?


----------



## Necsus

Ci sono già almeno altre due discussioni sul tema :

terrazza, terrazzo 
il poggiolo e il balcone


----------



## Francelho

pantarhei said:


> Ma da dove salta fuori questo concetto dell'assenza di ringhiera? La gente si sporge e precipita dai terrazzi mentre si può affacciare con tranquillità al balcone?


 
Ha ha ha, questo è buona!

Allora, ragazzi: per quello che vi ho letto, ritengo che un _balcone_ è quello di estensione ridotta, appena per sporgersi per fare un'occhiata alla strada; e un _terrazzo_ è quello più ampio dove si possono fare delle riunioni e delle cene. Con riguardo a _terrazza_, sarebbe l'ultimo piano di un palazzo. Corretto?


----------



## Blackman

Per me, è corretto.


----------



## laurentius87

Blackman said:


> Per me, è corretto.



Confermo, io li ho sempre intesi così.


----------



## pantarhei

Direi anch'io che questa è la distinzione.. Magari sarebbe tuttavia utile che il forero che oggi si è preoccupato di modificare una _preposizione semplice_ ci spiegasse meglio cosa intende per la mancata ringhiera. Probabilmente non abbiamo capito, perché detto così pare totalmente sbagliato (parlo per l'Italia(no), poi nelle altre lingue romanze non saprei. Forse è una moda architettonica occitana, catalana, corsa, rumena, romancia e noi non ce n'eravamo mai accorti )


----------



## ursu-lab

furs said:


> Il terrazzo non ha la ringhiera?



Non ho la più pallida idea da dove sia nata questa fantomatica distinzione muretto/ringhiera applicata a terrazzo/balcone...

Immagini tratte da siti rigorosamente italiani DOC:

balcone con ringhiera
balcone con muretto
terrazzo con ringhiera
terrazzo con muretto

PS: "de la calle" era virgolettato ed era, quindi, in un'altra lingua, lo spagnolo. Si trattava solo di un piccolo commento rivolto all'autore della domanda. Mea culpa mea culpa mea maxima culpa...


----------



## gatogab

laurentius87 said:


> Sottoscrivo.
> 
> Inoltre a me la differenza tra *balcone*e *terrazzo* è chiara.
> 
> Mi è anche venuto in mente che il terrazzo spesso è al piano terra, cosa che ovviamente non vale per il balcone.


 
La foto del terrazzo che ci hai inviato si trova al piano terra?
Potresti inviarmi una foto di un palazzo, magari di 7-8 piani, con il suo terrazo al piano terra?
Non sono riuscito a trovarla.
Mille grazie anticipate.



ursu-lab said:


> Non ho la più pallida idea da dove sia nata questa fantomatica distinzione muretto/ringhiera applicata a terrazzo/balcone...
> 
> Immagini tratte da siti rigorosamente italiani DOC:
> 
> balcone con ringhiera
> balcone con muretto
> terrazzo con ringhiera *a me pare un balcone che si affaccia a un terrazzo*
> terrazzo con muretto


----------



## ursu-lab

Due risposte in una, anzi tre:

Foto di condominio di "soli" sei piani con il classico *terrazzo (1) - con la ringhiera *(2) - a piano terra e *balconi *(3) ai piani superiori.

http://www.webimmobiliare.com/foto/1418/00147156/13626489_Foto_1.jpg



Se fosse al contrario sarebbe, ovviamente, un problema per gli inquilini dei piani inferiori, che si ritroverebbero con i loro appartamenti non illuminati dalla luce del sole. Oltre ad essere un pugno in un occhio per ragioni puramente estetiche.


----------

